# عمل الصابون الزيتي اف ا



## didway1 (16 فبراير 2014)

المقادير 
250 غرام صودا كاويه 
3 كيلو زيت 
لتر ونص ماء 
عطر ولون حسب الرغبه 
تذوب الصودا في الماء حتى تذوب كليا صودا قشور طبعا 
ويضاف الزيت تدريجيا مع التحريك المستمر يحرك الخليط جيدا لمده عشرين دقيقه ثم يضاف اللون والمعطر حسب الرغبه وتصب بالقالب 
تترك لمده يومين في القالب ثم تقطع وتترك في مكان جيد التهويه وبعيد عن اشعه الشمس المباشره حتى تجف مئه بالمئه 
قد تاخد عمليه التجفيف اسبوع او اكثر حسب المناخ في المنطقه


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (19 فبراير 2014)

زكاة العلم اخراجه ... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ناصر الجعبري (10 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ايها الاخ الفاضل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 مايو 2014)

عند ذكر هذة التركيبه رجاء تذكير القارئ بعيوبها- لقد كنا نسميها بالصابون المدرسى او المنزلى من كثره ما كانت مقرره فى حصة الاشغال- فهو منتج هوايات يحتفظ بكل الجلسرين بداخله ويتشقق بسهوله ويتعجن بالماء ويترك قشره بيضاء على السطح ويتزنخ - اى تتغير رائحته - بعد فتره قصيره- وقد يكون لازع الملمس او كاوى لعدم القدره على ضبط -بى اتش - اى غير امن على الجلد - وفى النهايه صابون هوايات مع كل هذة الملاحظات.


----------



## abeer cleane (19 مايو 2014)

150 جرام صودا قشور + 350 ميللتر ماء 
1لتر زيت
يسخن الزيت ل70درجة مئوية يصب خليط الصودا والماء تدريجيا الى التصبن يضاف العطر اذا اردت وبعدها يصب فى قالب يجف خلال 24 ساعة


----------

